# sourwood honey



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

okay, so far I have only limited experience

as far as taste, it's ridiculously good...so much better than any other honey I've tasted. Anyone on this board that hasn't tried it should get some shipped









as for other things...be prepared to erect an electric fence, most of sourwood country is bear country.

other than that, I know nothing







But after this year I'll know more as I'm moving my hives up to Cleveland this week for my first attempt









oh, also, don't be disappointed if there isn't a sourwood flow...from what I've heard, it hasn't flowed at all the past two years.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

Cleveland is gonna be marginal...it's not quite far enough NE...top of Blood Mountain on to Vogtle State Park oughtta be OK though if you know anyone in that area.

BubbaBob


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

the actual site is north of Helen and it is on top of a mountain. I think it's in Unicoi state park. There are a couple bkers in Cleveland that claim to make sourwood honey at any rate. I looked around the site and I see a lot of sourwood trees.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

If it's above Helen on top it oughtta be OK. Just don't go try to check your hives 4th of July weekend, unless you like I-285 style traffic. Helen is hell on the 4th.

BubbaBob


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

oh god, I try to avoid that place as much as possible. Any random weekend and it's crazy, I can't even IMAGINE July 4th...

There is a way where I go up 400 then cross over from the west where I can avoid helen, thankfully it's been okay so far.


----------



## Greysmoke (Apr 15, 2003)

I ALWAYS take the short cuts when I go to Helen!


----------

